# Wentworth Bunker Silhouettes and Shadows.



## fluffy5518 (Mar 7, 2016)

Greetings. Quite a well trodden one this, especially going back four or five years. However not too much has been posted recently and we had assumed that it had been sealed a few years back. But, after a chance encounter with Who Dares Wins at the big birthday bash in Bristol a few weeks ago he assured us that it was open for business. So on a cold February morning a trip to deepest darkest Surrey was planned ... !
During the outbreak of WW11 the whole of the famous Wentworth Estate was requisitioned for the military and in the early 1940's tunnels were dug under the grounds for the offices of the GHQ Home Forces - the organization responsible for training and equipping a force to be used for a planned invasion of France. The underground complex consisted of a zig-zagging entrance tunnel, off which were many offices. The whole thing being built from London Underground Cast iron tunnel segments .......

Looking back at the emergency exit ...





From here the tunnel slopes down towards the main complex ...




... and heads towards the first airlock ...




... time for some shadows ...




after passing through the airlock ...




... you emerge into the main spine tunnel with offices branching off to the left and right ...













Time here for lots of light painting goodliness ...













The rooms, all 22 of them, are much the same and are constructed of larger cast iron tunnel segments, once again manufactured for the London Underground or London Passenger Transport Board (as it was prior to 1933)










... at the emergency exit end of the main tunnel is a sump, where electric pumps would have kept the complex dry ...




... this contained some of the most moldering steel buckets ever seen ...




At the far end of the main tunnel there is a turn to the right and through another air lock into another rising spine tunnel which lead to the main exit by Wentworth House ...
















The now completely sealed main entrance. From this ran a covered walkway into the famous house itself ...




Finally, wasnt too sure if this was Princess Wentie, the bunker guardian. But NO ( its just the missus, being silly !!) Thanx again to Who Dares Wins for the backlit idea. !!!




All in all a bloody great little explore, so come on everyone let the oiks invade Surrey. !!!!


----------



## druid (Mar 7, 2016)

Great photos as usual. The one of you and your hair is awesome.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thats a great report and images, looked like a fun one to do, thanks for sharing


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice stuff, Squire  Liking the look of this one


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2016)

Sound Job Fluffy, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Stunning shots and great write up, your right about the buckets they look like they have caught something nasty!!


----------



## krela (Mar 7, 2016)

I love that, thank you!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nicely lit photos, I know how hard it is to get good pics down there.


----------



## Newage (Mar 8, 2016)

Mate they are a sweet as you like.
It was a good day indeed, do you have the picture of me in the airvent ??????

Cheers Newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2016)

Very nice fluffy ☺


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2016)

Excellent stuff there fluffy though I have to admit I thing I would get lost down there. I love the last photo


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 8, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Excellent stuff there fluffy though I have to admit I thing I would get lost down there. I love the last photo



Mate, no one could get lost down there its just one long passage way !! And i bet you'll never look at Mrs F in the same way next time you see her in the garden centre !!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2016)

No I'll just have to ask her to turn round to make sure who she is


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 8, 2016)

Great set of shots there. Neat place.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh this is very cool, and the photo of your missus is brilliant


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Oh this is very cool, and the photo of your missus is brilliant



Ha-ha !! As much as she says she doesn't like it - i think secretly shes loving the attention !!


----------



## tazong (Mar 8, 2016)

Thats looks a fantastic explore - loved the last picture


----------



## Conrad (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome place and shots.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

Absolutely incredible shots! The lighting is fantastic!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 9, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Absolutely incredible shots! The lighting is fantastic!



Thank you Brewtal !!! The missus wants to take the credit for the lighting BUT i told her where to shine it !! Hee-Hee !!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

fluffy5518 said:


> Thank you Brewtal !!! The missus wants to take the credit for the lighting BUT i told her where to shine it !! Hee-Hee !!



Well together you make a great team!


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks very industrial! Very nice!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazing shots! This place looks really interesting


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 13, 2016)

Some great shots there I've noticed a few nice explores in Wentworth!


----------

